# Flu Vaccine 10% Effective



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And on top of that good news......



> As health officials warn that this year's flu season could be one of the worst we've seen in recent history


\



> Her family says the young mother was perfectly healthy and hardly ever got sick while the CDC is reporting three states (Louisiana, Mississippi, and South Carolina) with high levels of flu activity, and numbers of new flu cases continue rising every week.


Severe Flu Alert: Young Mother Dies Of Flu, Vaccine Is Only 10% Effective


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Time to start another round of propolis tincture.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

10% effective, kind of like congress.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> 10% effective, kind of like congress.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

At the hospital I work for, they require us to take the vaccine. But I declined and had to jump through a bunch of hoops. Every year I take it, I get the flu. I told them no more.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The flu virus mutates rapidly. The mutations eventually render the vaccine ineffective. This is why I do not get them. Risk to me out weights reward. When was the last flu season that was not predicted to be bad or the worst ever?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> At the hospital I work for, they require us to take the vaccine. But I declined and had to jump through a bunch of hoops. Every year I take it, I get the flu. I told them no more.


I usually decline it as well, but was strong-armed to get it this year. It was get the shot or wear a face mask for the next 3 months.....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven’t had the flu shot in 13 years.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I usually decline it as well, but was strong-armed to get it this year. It was get the shot or wear a face mask for the next 3 months.....


I opted for the face mask. We have a huge run of the flu each year. I end up wearing a facemask anyway. It seems every patient is in isolation anyway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got it, get it every year. I has worked for me. Wife same results. Daughter refuses to get it has gotten real sick a few times.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Every year they say "this could be the worse flu season ever". Pure scare tactics.

The shot is only 10% effective because it only works on one strain and they take a guess each year which strain it will be.

I have never gotten a flu shot and haven't had the flu since I was a kid. And when I worked in radio the studio was a cesspool of germs. Maybe I just have good immunity but I rarely get sick. Take my rambling for what it's worth, your milage may vary.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Every year they say "this could be the worse flu season ever". Pure scare tactics.
> 
> The shot is only 10% effective because it only works on one strain and they take a guess each year which strain it will be.
> 
> ...


Yup none to date and I wont be signing up next year either.

When they push these new vaccine a day this hard it tells me to run....run far away.

that would be a no...followed by a big Hell No!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> I opted for the face mask. We have a huge run of the flu each year. I end up wearing a facemask anyway. It seems every patient is in isolation anyway.


I can understand how you could and would just wear the mask. For me, it would create more awkwardness with veterans than it would be worth.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Chipper said:


> 10% effective, kind of like congress.


Your being a little generous there on a good day with all those RINO's dontcha think?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Haven't had the flu shot in 13 years.


Havent had one since I retired 11 years ago from the military and you know what? Even when I was working at a hospital ER for several years as security I didnt get the flu. But every year I was in the military and was forced to take the Flu shot, guess what? Half my shop and me were out of commission for about the next 2 months or so on a alternating basis.

No I am not really a Anti Vaccer, there are some I will readily take in a heart beat cause the consequences far out weigh the potential risk of not doing so. But these days vaccines are more in the best interest of Big Pharma than they are you! Just my opinion, YMMV...


----------

